# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Những cái nhất thế giới của Việt Nam

## vietsuntravel5

*Những cái nhất thế giới của Việt Nam*
*1.     * Người làm công tác marketing đầu tiên là Mai An Tiêm. Ông tiếp thị dưa hấu bằng cách khắc tên người và địa chỉ sản xuất lên quả dưa rồi thả xuống nước cho trôi.
*2.     * Người đầu tiên bay vào vũ trụ là Phù Ðổng Thiên Vương.
*3.     * Người nghèo nhất thế giới là Chử Ðồng Tử.
*4.     * Thú quý hiếm nhất thế giới bây giờ đã tuyệt chủng là voi 9 ngà, gà 9 cựa, ngựa 9 hồng mao.
*5.     * Người có cái chết độc đáo nhất trong thơ là Từ Hải.
*6.     * Việt Nam là nước giàu nhất hành tinh vì có "Rừng vàng, biển bạc".
*7.     * Bà mẹ sinh con nhiều nhất trên thế giới là bà Âu Cơ: 100 con, mặc dù chỉ sinh một lần, không vi phạm quy định sinh đẻ có kế hoạch.
*8.     * Vụ ly dị lớn nhất và đầu tiên trong lịch sử VN: Lạc Long Quân và Âu cơ, 50 người con theo cha lên rừng, 50 người con theo mẹ xuống biển.
*9.     *  Người đầu tiên trên thế giới lên tới mặt trăng và hiện còn ở đó là Chú Cuội.
*10.* Việt Nam là nước đầu tiên trên thế giới tuyên bố chủ quyền mặt trăng. Bằng chứng là khi Hàn Mặc Tử rao bán trăng không có bất cứ quốc gia nào phản đối.
*11.*  Chiếc máy bay đầu tiên trên thế giới là con ngựa sắt của Thánh Gióng.
*12.*  Người bay lên mặt trăng bằng phương tiện thô sơ nhất là: Chú Cuội.
*13.* Vị nữ tướng đầu tiên trên thế giới: Hai Bà Trưng.
*14.* Ca sinh sản vô tính đầu tiên: Mẹ của Thánh Gióng.
*15.* Ông tổ nghề "má mì": Tú Bà.
*16.* Người đàn ông đầu tiên có sữa cho trẻ em bú: Ông Thọ.
*17.* Người quái thai dị dạng nhất: Sọ Dừa.
*18.* Người phụ nữ nặng nhất hành tinh: Chị Hai năm tấn.
*19.* Cascadeur đầu tiên của Việt Nam: Lê Lai.
_(Sưu tầm) hihihi…_

----------


## kohan

> *16.* Người đàn ông đầu tiên có sữa cho trẻ em bú: Ông Thọ.


Tự dưng đọc đến đây mới thấy buồn cười.

----------

